# I am so angry and SO upset.....



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, wow...that is truly heartbreaking.  How can something like that happen?!? And I wonder how often? :no:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry. Your post made me angry, upset and heartbroken too. What's wrong with people these days? Their mistake those 2 beautiful dogs paid with their lives. Rest in piece, beautiful goldens.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just don't even know what to do. Part of me is saying "calm down, you are a representative of the Rescue now and you need to act responsibly"....but part of me wants to bust up in there with the local news station and out them publically right NOW. I am so upset. Those poor, beautiful babies....never had a chance.

They were strays--wandered up in someone's yard for a month and she couldn't keep them any longer. I just wish folks would try rescue first instead of a shelter. I know every time I've asked our rescue to help a dog, they have bent over backwards to help. I can't imagine most of them aren't this way. We really do try.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That's horrible.. I would say something to someone..public figure or media outlet.. Cause who knows how often they do that! rip sweet dogs.. So sad!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry, that is horrible.
Similar thing happened to me when I found a purebred Collie pup a few years ago. I took him to animal control and told them I would contact a collie rescue. Collie rescue called,even had a home lined up, but animal control would not release him to rescue. "They wanted to see if he got adopted first." Well, apparently, they considered him a owner turn in, even though I was not the owner and euthanized him. He never had a chance. 
I was so mad and I never ever took a dog to animal control again, whenever I found one. Now I keep them till I can get them into a rescue myself. Or like in my dachshund's case, I ended up keeping him.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry, that is horrible. It is not your fault in the least, they are totally wrong.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Jeesh- I'm so sorry. I know you must be torn up about it.

I also remembered a case around here- and a little googling turned it up:
Animal shelter mistakenly euthanizes family pet


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! How awful!  I can't begin to imagine how you must feel right now! If it were me, I'd probably be devestated!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't even want to think about how often this happens.  So sad. I know they have a job to do and I wouldn't want their jobs--No, I take it back, I would NOT do their jobs--but this was seriously a stupid mistake. The conversation didn't take place days ago--literally they were PTS within an hour of when we committed to taking them and picking them up tomorrow. It's so senseless and just makes me sick.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

rob, that is a heartbreaking story. So sad for those owners. So sad.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

That is horrible :-(

You are a better person than me not flipping out on them.


----------



## MamaLeopard (Sep 19, 2012)

*It happens...it shouldn't...*

I am not surprised to hear this. My local shelter has a special program that houses animals for families in crisis, while the family handles the crisis (for free). My friend's sister was going through a family crisis and left her sweet dog with the shelter, and they euthanized it "by accident." IMAGINE! You are already in crisis and then the shelter kills your dog. It was in the paper and got the shelter a LOT of bad press. So horrible...it ended up being an "administrative" error.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, this is the most upsetting post I have seen. I also wonder just how often this happens. I would contact the administrator or director of the shelter and ask if you can review the protocol. I know they must have 1000s of dogs but as you said if someone made contact to get these dogs surely they could have taken 5 minutes to call and give you a deadline to pick up the dogs. It almost sounds like the people who work there just don't care.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Stephanie, I'm so, so sorry. I can't even think about those dogs.... it breaks my heart that you are so passionate and committed, that this just must feel like beating your head against a brick wall. My heart goes out to you, I am so grateful to you and everyone who volunteers and puts their hearts out there trying to make a difference. I admire your spirit, please don't give up. I can't imagine how angry and frustrated you must feel. I am so sorry. Please know I am semi-in your area and am willing to help out if ever there was something I could do. 
Kristy


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your support and shoulders. I am still so upset this morning and am just not sure where to go from here, but rest assured, this is far from over. They may be gone, but they will not be forgotten.

Kristy, thank you so much. I am upset and angry, but I'm not throwing in the towel. Times like this make it such a difficult "job", but somebody has to do it, or else these situations will happen a lot more often. I just agreed last week to taking on the Volunteer Coordinator position and have been so excited about being able to do "more". That position has nothing to do with taking dogs in, but I am committed to doing my part to help and will continue to plug on. I just hope and pray these incidents are isolated and I don't have to go through this too much. and I have to remember that I am helping and then remember dogs like the one Meggie's Mom and I helped just last month, who is happy, healthy and thriving under "our" care in the rescue. She gives me hope. Dogs like her give me hope. So while my heart hurts, I'm going to keep trying and if/when I see dogs we can possibly help, I'm still going to do what I can to help them. Just rest assured, next time, I'll go pick up the dog(s) myself and if the rescue can't take them in, I'll deal with it. Although, I am still not sure I could've saved these guys as they were gone SO quick.  

Also Kristy, thank you so much for your offer to help. I will definitely keep you in mind and let you know if there is anything we can use help with. I truly appreciate it and you are wonderful to offer. (((HUGS))).

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> I am sorry, that is horrible.
> Similar thing happened to me when I found a purebred Collie pup a few years ago. I took him to animal control and told them I would contact a collie rescue. Collie rescue called,even had a home lined up, but animal control would not release him to rescue. "They wanted to see if he got adopted first." Well, apparently, they considered him a owner turn in, even though I was not the owner and euthanized him. He never had a chance.
> I was so mad and I never ever took a dog to animal control again, whenever I found one. Now I keep them till I can get them into a rescue myself. Or like in my dachshund's case, I ended up keeping him.


On Valentines Day 2002, an adorable Lab mix puppy came up to my gate. I was heading off to work. He was so cute and adorable! I shut him up in a crate until I could find a home for him. I decided to name him Cupid since I found him on Valentines Day. I had my other dog Coal at the time, and I had to keep them separate. I tried contacting a local SPCA that fosters until homes are found. This was on a Thursday. I did not like the animal control that was a part of my jurisdiction. I was getting too attached to Cupid. I checked my e-mail Saturday morning, but I still had not heard back. I decided to drive Cupid to yet another SPCA in another jurisdiction where I had also turned in a sick kitten. I could not hold onto him any longer. I sadly drove him to the SPCA in another jurisdiction. I would turn around and see his sad eyes looking at me. :bawling: When I checked him into the front desk a snooty woman angrily took him from me saying "I've seen you before dumping off animals here!" "He will be going to animal control!" I did not realize that strays were automatically transferred to animal control. When I got back, lo and behold the other SPCA had written me back. I felt horrible! I cried all afternoon! I called the SPCA back to complain to the chief about the woman. She was very nice and understood that I was only trying to help. She gave me the dog's tracking number, so I would be able to find out what happened to him. I called the shelter and they said they had nuetered him and was being put up for adoption. I did not just want anybody to have this dog I had gotten attached to. I asked my girlfriend who often babysat Coal for me to check the dog out at the shelter since I was stuck at work and not able to go myself. She got to meet the puppy. She got to meet the family who adopted him. It was a family of four with two middle school aged children.  I am so happy that this story had a happy ending with Cupid going home to such a wonderful family. I had prayed so hard for this puppy. Sadly, not every dog that ends up in a shelter has such a happy ending.  I'd just thought I would share.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

That's so very sad  I hope it doesn't happen often


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Terrible! Makes me sick to my stomach! I mean honestly, there are golden rescue's in most states who I assume have told the shelter's to ALWAYS hold a golden. I mean come on, admin error my butt!! How hard would it have been for someone to run over there and place a sign on the cage?! I would definitely be contacting the media. If you don't want to do it, email the name of the shelter and I will (then they will never know its you  )!!!


----------

